# Recurring cough/sneezing



## MuffettMischief (13 November 2017)

Hi all,

This may be abit of a long one but I will try and keep it short!

My partners gelding came back from schooling livery in September last year with a raging virus, cough, snots, lethargic etc. He had 3 lots of antibiotics, Ventapulmin, bloods taken (clear), and some supplements recommened by my vet. It took a good 5 months to clear properly and for the cough to go. The vet and us believe that the Ventapulmin didnt really do an awful lot and it was time that healed it.

This year, one Friday morning in September (the same day that my partner had paid a full years hunt subscrition), bam...snots, cough and now sneezing/nose blowing. He's been on a very high dose of steroids for two weeks now, alongside Sputulosin for the muccus and had some antibiotics before those. He is now only coughing when ridden uphill in trot or canter and its only when he stops to come back to walk - one or two coughs and then fine. BUT hes still sneezing a fair bit.  Scoping isnt really something that is on the agenda as it wont show us an awful lot. We believe this is now an allergy rather than a virus this time around and that the virus last year has just made his respiratory system weak and subject to ?!?!

Has anyone got any ideas on what on earth this could be or recommendations on good supplements to help him? Hes currently having liquorice powder, Global Herbs Air-ways and Echinacea alongside the steroids (which are being reduced slowly now).

Thanks!!


----------



## saturdaygirl (13 November 2017)

Scope for a BAL and tracheal wash. It's the only way you'll get answers. Then consider nebulised/ inhaled steroids


----------



## hopscotch bandit (14 November 2017)

Could it be a gutteral pouch infection?


----------



## MuffettMischief (15 November 2017)

Vet has advised against scope/wash as she says all it will show us is that he has inflammation, which we already know. She did explain it to me in quite a bit if detail and say the cells for inflammation/allergy are the same so its  a bit of a pointless exercise. 
He seems to be better over the last couple od days so fingers crossed...


----------



## hopscotch bandit (15 November 2017)

Hope he continues to improve MM


----------



## MuffettMischief (23 November 2017)

Well......

I stumbled across a company called Equine Science and a product called Pulmon Plus. I am amazed and absolutely estactic, the last stubborn bit of cough has gone in 5 days and I can no longer hear the horse wheezing. 
I cannot recommend Equine Science enough. I have never had such incredible customer service including lengthy telephone conversations that never seemed rushed to get me off the phone or to sell me a product. To follow up calls from a team who GENUINELY care about the horse and how the product is working. 

Equine Science Debbie/Lucy and the team I am a customer for life!!

If anyone has a horse with a stubborn cough PLEASE take a look, I honestly cannot believe the difference.


----------

